# External door panel with Ogee mould



## Doug71 (14 Mar 2019)

I am making a front door for a customer which has glass in the top and two panels in the bottom. The panels are flat with an ogee bead mitred around, a bit like a bolection mould but the bead only finishes flush with the face of the door. The door is accoya and the panels will be tricoya.

Do you think the bead will be okay fixed straight to the panel as there should be no movement? I would normally put a lath in the panel groove to fix the moulding to and float the panel between the mouldings but not sure if I would be gaining anything?

Building is listed so we are stuck with the design.

Hope this makes sense to somebody?

Many thanks, Doug


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (14 Mar 2019)

Im Not 100% sure i understand your situation, but if your beading a panel in, pin the beads to the door and have the panel float, held in place by the fixed bead, if that makes sence?


----------



## RobinBHM (14 Mar 2019)

Doug71":mdve3e3z said:


> I am making a front door for a customer which has glass in the top and two panels in the bottom. The panels are flat with an ogee bead mitred around, a bit like a bolection mould but the bead only finishes flush with the face of the door. The door is accoya and the panels will be tricoya.
> 
> Do you think the bead will be okay fixed straight to the panel as there should be no movement? I would normally put a lath in the panel groove to fix the moulding to and float the panel between the mouldings but not sure if I would be gaining anything?
> 
> ...



Ive always done your method.

Maybe if its tricoya the minimal movement will mean the beads can be pinned to the panel.

I think that movement in the stiles, muntin and rails might mean you end up with a gap between flat bead and those components.


----------



## Doug71 (14 Mar 2019)

Thanks for the replies, sorry I wasn't very clear, must learn to post pictures.

Robin, I will stick to doing it as normal then I know there won't be any problems. It was because the one it's replacing just had the moulds nailed to ply panels that I questioned am I over engineering it.


----------

